# Oh no, not again...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen started limping this morning when we were walking. One minute he was doing fine, and we passed this wall were there is this dog, and Aspen kinda stretched himself a little to get a better look, and that's when he started limping. It wasn't bad at first, but as the day went on, it got bad. It doesn't seem to bother him, but it's an obvious limp that can be seen from a mile away. Any suggestions on how long I should rest him?

He is going in for a Cortizone shot tomorrow. I'm thinking of doing x-rays in about a month and a half, when I'm off probation. I just started this job and after 3 months, I'll get 50% off treatments.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh Dear. Been there. I'm assuming this is his one of his knees?
My Zeus (RIP) went thru 2 TPLO surgeries in 2 years. I would keep him as quiet as you can for at least a week. If he's going in for a shot, the doctor can do the "drawer" test to see if it really is his ACL.
Let's hope he just "tweeked" it and after a few days he will be fine. Crozzing my fingers!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Khan said:


> Oh Dear. Been there. I'm assuming this is his one of his knees?
> My Zeus (RIP) went thru 2 TPLO surgeries in 2 years. I would keep him as quiet as you can for at least a week. If he's going in for a shot, the doctor can do the "drawer" test to see if it really is his ACL.
> Let's hope he just "tweeked" it and after a few days he will be fine. Crozzing my fingers!!


It's actually his right shoulder. It's always given him problems but never been this bad...

And yes, I'm hoping he just "tweeked" it...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> It wasn't bad at first, but as the day went on, it got bad. It doesn't seem to bother him, but it's an obvious limp that can be seen from a mile away. Any suggestions on how long I should rest him?


I would rest him for a few weeks and see if there is any improvement. Just the cortizone shot should make him show improvement. I hope he's ok.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

my dog had the "limp" also chocolate lab. She's on tramadol though and I like I am sure you do give her the vitamin E and fish oil along with glucosime and chondrotine with msm. She had x rays also and they found on her gee let me get it right I believe left side a bit of a separation. Its been a while ha she hasn't limped in ages now with this so for her its been good. I hope all goes well for him. She loves her walks so I know how that goes when they just start to limp. she actually would not walk on her on left leg tough! It was painful to see this. But she's been great now for the past year at least if not longer!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Aspen started limping this morning when we were walking. One minute he was doing fine, and we passed this wall were there is this dog, and Aspen kinda stretched himself a little to get a better look, and that's when he started limping. It wasn't bad at first, but as the day went on, it got bad. It doesn't seem to bother him, but it's an obvious limp that can be seen from a mile away. Any suggestions on how long I should rest him?
> 
> He is going in for a Cortizone shot tomorrow. I'm thinking of doing x-rays in about a month and a half, when I'm off probation. I just started this job and after 3 months, I'll get 50% off treatments.


That would be so nice to get such a good discount! 
I also think 2 weeks is a typical rest period but not sure. My friends dog had to do this and it was so hard for her to be quiet for 2 weeks!
Hope Aspen starts feeling better soon!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> I would rest him for a few weeks and see if there is any improvement. Just the cortizone shot should make him show improvement. I hope he's ok.


Yeah, no exercise for him for a few weeks. :frown:

I did take him in for his shot this morning. He got it around 12 noon and he's already limping less!! It saddens me when I look at him just lying there, not being able to run around. He's so active...the poor guy!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, another question. Should I feed him a little less, now that he will not be getting exercise? I don't want him gaining weight.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I wouldn't be concerned about weight. What little he gains in a few weeks will come right off as soon as he gets back to normal exercise.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I guess this depends alot on where you live, but with that type of injury, is swimming a possibility?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> I guess this depends alot on where you live, but with that type of injury, is swimming a possibility?


I would love for Aspen to do swimming, but I don't have a pool and I don't know of places around here that do that. Plus, I bet it's not cheap!!

I will look into it more...thank you.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

This Thursday the 29th will be Aspen's second week of no exercise. He isn't limping anymore. Should I wait about another week or two before I start walking him?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> This Thursday the 29th will be Aspen's second week of no exercise. He isn't limping anymore. Should I wait about another week or two before I start walking him?


I would say yes, just so it doesn't flare up again, giving him time to rest it and completely heal it. But I'm not an expert. XP


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I always err on the side of caution too. Better safe than sorry. However, if he is really wanting to get out of the house (which I'm sure he is) maybe a short easy walk around the block would be okay....:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would say that that he is always going to be prone to this same injury, since this is a recurring thing with him. I would always take it easy with him and exercise. I'm not saying to keep him in a kennel his whole life, but just to make sure that he is not over exercising or straining anything. I wouldn't suggest long runs on hard ground or anything at all.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I would just start with shorter walks, in the grass rather than sidewalk if you can. He's probably really itching to get out, poor guy. 
I do agree with natalie though, that since this has been a reoccuring issue now, he probably will always be more prone to it, so keep that in mind when planning his routine. 

I agree that swimming would be great for him if you can find somewhere to do it. Great way to get his energy out, and move the joints, strengthen them, without all the strain and stress.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! I know that his right shoulder might give him problems in the future (most likely it will). Yeah, I was thinking of just starting around the block for walks. I'll probably give it a few more days, then I'll take him out. In the meantime, I'll look for places where he can go and swim!! :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I took him out just now and we walked up and down the sidewalk. I don't want to go around the block yet (we are taking baby steps). When I wanted to turn around and head back home, he didn't budge and wanted to keep going!! About 2-3 more days and we'll go around the block. Within two months or so, we can resume our 3 mile jogs!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Update on Aspen...*

I woke up this morning and Aspen started limping again!! I have no clue why!! ARGH!! This is so frustrating. I feel so bad for him. It's barely a noticeable limp, but still a limp. I called my friend, who will be a licensed DVM in about 3 months and he gave him 300 mg of Etogesic, to help with the pain and inflammation. I give him 2 pills with his breakfast only.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

:frown: Poor guy!
I wonder how he hurt it again? I know you have been keeping him calm and being really carful....

How old is he? I know with my rottie when he got to be older he started having arthritis pain in his neck and shoulders. It was always really bad in the morning when he first woke up. He started taking pain meds. on a regular basis and it really helped. He was like a puppy again. But, if I can remember, I don't think Aspen is that old....?? Like 5? 

I hope Aspen is better soon! :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> :frown: Poor guy!
> I wonder how he hurt it again? I know you have been keeping him calm and being really carful....
> 
> How old is he? I know with my rottie when he got to be older he started having arthritis pain in his neck and shoulders. It was always really bad in the morning when he first woke up. He started taking pain meds. on a regular basis and it really helped. He was like a puppy again. But, if I can remember, I don't think Aspen is that old....?? Like 5?
> ...


Aspen is 4.8 years old. I think it's an old injury. I don't know but he might have hurt it when he was a pup and it just flares up when he slips or exercises hard. Yeah, he has been sleeping indoors, so I have no idea how this happened.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Update on Aspen...*

No more limping!! Just a little when he gets up from lying down but it goes away. We are starting with walks around the block, just every other day, and slowly building up from there. :smile:

He gained a few lbs. from the inactivity, but it will come off...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You might actually want to keep him on the slightly underweight side because of this. It wont hurt him to be super slender considering he has a constant supply of healthy food available. 

I think you should seriously talk to your vet about long term preventative therapy for pain relief, like acupuncture. From all the things you have said about this injury, I think its a permanent one that he will have to deal with from time to time when it flares up. Ask about the injectable Adequan and how it may benefit Aspen. 

I also read on another forum that tilapia is not good for joint health and can actually promote inflammation in the joints (in humans). I don't know if this can be applied or holds any water scientifically with dogs but you might want to just think about it and do a little research into it. I still feed it to Bailey on a regular basis knowing this...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> You might actually want to keep him on the slightly underweight side because of this. It wont hurt him to be super slender considering he has a constant supply of healthy food available


He WAS super lean. You just had to feel him. I just have to get him back down...



danemama08 said:


> I think you should seriously talk to your vet about long term preventative therapy for pain relief, like acupuncture. From all the things you have said about this injury, I think its a permanent one that he will have to deal with from time to time when it flares up. Ask about the injectable Adequan and how it may benefit Aspen.


I have thought about doing acupuncture on his shoulders. It's not cheap, but I'll get 50% off. I have found a therapy place were he can go swimming, so hopefully we'll start those soon. When he was younger, he did get a series of Adequan shots.



danemama08 said:


> I also read on another forum that tilapia is not good for joint health and can actually promote inflammation in the joints (in humans). I don't know if this can be applied or holds any water scientifically with dogs but you might want to just think about it and do a little research into it. I still feed it to Bailey on a regular basis knowing this...


Oh wow, I have to look into this!! He loves tilapia...


----------



## kmerc (May 24, 2010)

just went thru it with my dog. Started with a limp and also favored it when he would turn around (lift it up) just had the big TPLO on April 8th - still in rehab mode, just had 6week films last week. Everythings looking good. Decided to do the surgery instead of rest period because of the fact that I can't keem him down/quiet and i was afraid that it would just get worse and cause arthritis later on. They say that if you have the surgery there is less arthris in the joint as they get older. It was a partial tear of the cranial cruciate ligament. cut the bone, put a plate in and 8 screws. Seems to be doing well but the total recovery time is around 12-16 weeks and it can take up to a year to completely heal. Felt bad doing it but I didn't want to deal with the arthritis and the possibility of him having to be on pain meds and anti inflamatories forever. Hope your dogs knee can heal with rest.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

kmerc said:


> Started with a limp and also favored it when he would turn around (lift it up)


That's the weird thing about Aspen though. He never ever lifts it up to show that it hurts. It doesn't bother him one bit.



kmerc said:


> Hope your dogs knee can heal with rest.


Thanks!! It's actually his right shoulder.


----------

